# Can ping but not browse



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Thought I'd throw this one out to the group in case anyone has seen this problem. I've had a laptop for a little over a month running on a Belkin wireless router connected to a cable modem. Everything was working great until yesterday. I moved the desktop that was wired to the router into another room and installed a USB adapter and got that working fine...for a day. I was having trouble getting it to work last night so I fired up my laptop to see if it was the router having a problem. Here's where it get strange. I got a connection but I couldn't open up anything in a browser (either IE or Firefox). But I COULD hit the two news servers I use (including one in Germany). And if I go to the command prompt and ping Yahoo or Google, I get a successful exchange. But right after doing that, if I try to browse them, no luck. I called Road Runner and the guy from the help desk sez my browser software is corrupt but I find that shaky because when I try to connect the desktop I get the same result. 

Anyone out there got any ideas? I'm already going thru electronic DTs from not being able to surf from my recliner. :grrr:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Have you tried unplugging both the modem and the router. I have the same problem some times if I am doing something with the router it does it. I have to unplug both of them wait about a minute plug the modem back in. When that starts all the way up plug the router back in and wait till your laptop shows it is connected and you should be good to go. Let me know if this help.

Mike


----------



## wolfs_darkshadow (Jan 22, 2007)

Did the restart of Modem and Router work for you, I agree with BMoreRavens that is all it usually takes for me as well.....let us know..


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

wolfs_darkshadow said:


> Did the restart of Modem and Router work for you, I agree with BMoreRavens that is all it usually takes for me as well.....let us know..


Well I went home for lunch and tried again. I had previously done the recycling of both modem and router but that didn't help. When I went home I put the CatV from the modem directly into the laptop. It immediatly started downloading my virus program update, and again I could connect to the news servers and do a ping--but no browsing. But this time when I read the Firfox error message, a word jumped out at me--"proxy." Duuhhhhhh!! Over the weekend I had set up a proxy server so that I could view the FINA World Swimming Championships from a site in Oz. I checked and sure enough--I still had the laptop configured that way. Once I reset to normal, it worked like a charm. 

I'm still having a problem with the desktop over wireless. It connects but can't get an IP. That's not nearly as urgent a problem because it works with a hardwire so it's still usable. I would like to place it in another room where the wire can't reach but I'll get that one solved eventually.

Thanks!!


----------

